# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman frogs and mealworms?

## MeTree

I have heard from multiple sources that mealworms are Ok to be fed to pacman frogs. I have heard from 1 somewhat reliable source that they aren't, but no explaination was given.

Are mealworms Ok for pacman frogs? Are there health concerns, and are there ways to avoid them? My sister just got abunch of mealworms for her gecko, and I am wondering if they are Ok to feed to my pacman.

What do you guys think?

----------


## PaulyMolitor

they will eat through the lining of your pacs stomach...




















i kid, i kid, they are fine just dont make them the frogs staple diet. make sure to feed earthworms and gut loaded crickets as a staple

----------


## Malachi

Throw some vitamin powder on them and they will then have some nutrition. They are fatty so not a good stable but no harm in feeding them on occasion.

----------


## 1beataway

Agreed. Give them as a treat. They are harder to digest than other foods, so don't feed too many at a time.

----------


## MeTree

Thanks guys!

Do I need to pinch there heads off? Will that help anything?

How often can I feed my baby pacman the mealworms? It isn't eating pinkies, and wont be for awhile yet. Maybe the mealworms would make a good primary _fat_ source? I will continue crickets as a staple, though.

I have always heard people say,"vary their diet with fish, insects, etc." but that itself really isn't very specific. Is there anything else I can feed my young pacman other than crickets, occasional mealworm, and occasional guppy? I would prefer not to feed my pacman anything wild-caught, I don't want any pesticide/parasite with my pacman.

Suggestion on diet? Thanks guys! :Smile:

----------


## 1beataway

You don't need to worry about their heads.

Depending on the size of the pacman,you could feed mealworms maybe up to 2 or 3 times a week, and depending on the size of the mealworm, maybe 1-2 each time.

You can try red wigglers or wax worms too. Wax worms seem to be an aquired taste, and are very fatty. Red wigglers are fine.

----------


## PaulyMolitor

phoenix worms are awesome cause they are so high in calcium.

worms bought at walmart have worked really well as a staple for me. they are easier than crickets and dont smell if kept in the fridge

----------

